# ساعدوني ارجوكم ياصحاب العلم



## talp (14 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم 
الاخوه اصحاب الاختصاص انا من العراق اريد ان اعرف بالتفصيل والمخططات الهندسيه الميكانيكيه والكهربائيه عن كيفيفية توليد الطاقه الكهربائيه بواسطه الرياح ( الطاحونات) وكيفية طرق تصنيعها بالتفصيل الهندسي واريد ان اعراف مصدر شراء الطاحونات الهوائيه التي تولد الكهرباء وكم سعرها ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام
ارجو ارسال المعلومات على البريد الالكتروني

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني والتواصل عبر الملتقى لتعم الفائدة
المشرفة 

ارجو من اصحاب الاختصاص الاجابه


----------



## إعلانات كل العرب (14 مايو 2006)

هنا بعض المعلومات العامة
http://www.darvill.clara.net/altenerg/wind.htm

اما بخصوص التفصيل ما وجدت لك شيئا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (14 مايو 2006)

سأحاول مساعدتك لكن اصبر علي يومين وانشاء الله بلاقي المطلوب

وبنصحك بزيارة مشاركات الطاقة المتجددة على الملتقى العام


----------



## talp (15 مايو 2006)

*الف شكر*

شكرا اخي mzsk76 انا بانتضارك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## M3Alnemer (16 مايو 2006)

أخي ، ، ،
أعتقد أن مبتغاك موجود هنا ولكن بدون تفصيل

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=4122


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (16 مايو 2006)

*جواب*

مرحبا أخونا talb


:77: 
في الحقيقة حاولت أدور ولقيت التالي::78: 

1) التركيب العام:







2) الموقع التالي موقع رائع جدا لتصميم توربين مبسط وفيه رسومات مفصلة:

http://users.aber.ac.uk/iri/WIND/TECH/WPcourse/index.html

3) الموقع التالي أيضا يفصل طريقة مبسطة لتصميم توربين رياح:

http://www.re-energy.ca/t-i_windbuild-2.shtml

4) هذا الموقع هو الأفضل وفيه تفصيل كامل عن أساسيات تقنية توربينات الرياح :


http://www.awea.org/faq/tutorial/wwt_basics.html



أما الأهم فهو الكتاب التالي وفيه كامل التفاصيل عن التصميم الميكانيكي بالكامل من الألف للياء واستفدت منه جدا :​
http://www.nrel.gov/docs/fy02osti/26645.pdf

والكتاب التالي جيد أيضا:

http://www.windmission.dk/workshop/BonusTurbine.pdf


أعتذر إن لم تجد مبتغاك مما سبق:59: 

:55:


----------



## عماد رزاق (18 مايو 2006)

شكراً mzsk76 فقد أفدتنا بشئ
عماد العراقي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 مايو 2006)

الأخ talp تحية طيبة
اعتقد ان توليد الطاقة الكهربائية بواسطة الرياح غير مجدية في العراق بسبب عدم وجود الرياح بصورة
دائمية وافضّل ان تبحث عن مصدر اخر مثل الطاقة الشمسية .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 مايو 2006)

ألأخ mzsk76
تشكر لجهودك الحثيثة والأستجابة السريعة والرائعة حيث والله ابليت بلاءأ حسنا ونافعا .
جزاك الله خير جزاء . وجعل لك كل خطوة حسنة .
وان شاء الله تكون دوما السبّاق لفائدة اخوانك المهندسين او الباحثين لتنيرة دربهم بالعلم والمعرفة .

البغدادي


----------



## Erfan Zandy (12 أغسطس 2006)

*Wind Turbine*

I dont have arabic leter but i writen in English for u
Bismilah al rahman al rahim
I am Erfan Zandy from Kirkuk /Iraq Educate Power Plan Engineer ( Turbine and Equpment Baghdad Technical University 1982 And iam livig in Norway about 16 years
I working as teacher technic high school Stavanger Norway
about Wind turbine I know mor about it and it desgined & munifactur in Danmark or Holand i dont have full adress i wil find for u
insaha alah wait to monday i wil send u al information about all tipeof turbine (wind turbine 
My adress 
Erfan Zandy
erfam*online.no
Tlf +47 40410871


----------



## mahjas (19 يناير 2008)

الاخ talb المحترم 
اود ان اساعدك بهذه المعلومة: توجد اطروحة ماجستير في جامعة صدام سابقا قد تم فيها دراسة وتقييم وتحليل البيانات المناخية للعراق والخاصة بالرياح وفي الاطروحة يعرض تصميم توربين هوائي عمودي خاص لرفع الماء من الابار في مناطق سنجار او ما حولها. 
تفاصيل اسم الاطروحة او السنة لا اذكرها حاليا وساوردها لك في مشاركة قادمة

واكرر مرة اخرى وساكرر شكري للاخ الزميل م. محمد الكردي على مساعدته الكريمة لزملائنا المهندسيين وتمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## مروان حافض (17 يوليو 2010)

*طاقة الرياح*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اليكم بعض استطاعات توربينات الرياح مع الجداول الخاصة بها


----------



## مثنى الكنزاوي (21 مارس 2011)

س/ لماذ تستخدم الانابيب الدائريت المقطع في منظومة التدفئة بالما والدكتات في منظومة التدفئه بالهواء. وهل يمكن استخدامها بالعكس ؛ معززا االجواب بالمعادلات . اجوكم تجاوبوني عله هالسوال


----------

